# Pair of lime 63 stingrays



## vastingray (Feb 26, 2015)

Here's a sweet pair of 63s. Nov 63 deluxe and a June standard


----------



## rweaver (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice....


----------



## Intense One (May 7, 2015)

Whoa!  Look in' purrdy!


----------



## partsguy (May 7, 2015)

I sure do like that Deluxe!


----------

